# Where are Orient watches made?



## NewWatchTime

Are all the affordable Orient watches that can be had at 50% off with various codes all Made in China? What about their movements, are they made in Japan or China also?


----------



## apastuszak

I thought they were all made in Japan.


----------



## NewWatchTime

apastuszak said:


> I thought they were all made in Japan.


I really doubt they are and they can be sold at these prices. For those who own more than 1 Orient watch, is there any print on the watches that says "Made in Japan" or just "Japan Movement"?


----------



## AutomaticWatch

It differs per watch. Some say 'Japan' and some say 'Japan movt'. Generally the cheaper ones say the latter.


----------



## Rojote

Orient Star Air Diver 200m aka "Revolver". Made in Japan. Purchased at 50% off = one hellofa deal...


----------



## yeotaJMU

Didn't want to start a new thread for this, but...

Anyone know anywhere in the US I can try on an Orient watch (ie a retail store?). Their website has no store locators and googling other stuff hasn't helped either. I am strongly considering this CERAL004B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA , but it is my first watch so I'd like to try one on or something similar first. Both to see how it looks but also to see how it feels.

I've been to a Seiko and Movado outlet to try some watches on, but the Seiko didn't have any Orients.


----------



## hstdist

My Cal.469 40th Anniversary Model says made in Japan on the back


----------



## NewWatchTime

Here's an interesting quote I found over here:



> According to Japanese law, a watch which is manufactured overseas in a Japanese owned (or contracted) factory to Japanese quality control standards under Japanese supervision by a Japanese owned firm may be labeled "Made in Japan"


If this is true, so much for the label "Made in Japan".


----------



## bigbondjing

*Both my Orient Stars say Made in Japan. The build quality/feel seem very high quality.*


----------



## NewWatchTime

bigbondjing said:


> *Both my Orient Stars say Made in Japan. The build quality/feel seem very high quality.*


Orients Stars, sure. I was asking about the cheaper ones we can buy from OWUSA.


----------



## irev210

NewWatchTime said:


> Here's an interesting quote I found over here:
> 
> If this is true, so much for the label "Made in Japan".


That's NOT true.

From my post here:
J versus K.... am I being silly?

_*However, to avoid misleading consumers, member companies of the JCWA use the phrase 'Made in Japan' only when movement assembly and complete watch assembly were performed in Japan.*_


----------



## averagejoe303

yeotaJMU said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread for this, but...
> 
> Anyone know anywhere in the US I can try on an Orient watch (ie a retail store?). Their website has no store locators and googling other stuff hasn't helped either. I am strongly considering this CERAL004B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA , but it is my first watch so I'd like to try one on or something similar first. Both to see how it looks but also to see how it feels.
> 
> I've been to a Seiko and Movado outlet to try some watches on, but the Seiko didn't have any Orients.


There are no store retailers in the U.S. for Orients.


----------



## yeotaJMU

averagejoe303 said:


> There are no store retailers in the U.S. for Orients.


Darn. Thanks.


----------



## BikeFast

From discountwatchstore.com: With manufacturing facilities _*in *__*Singapore*__*, *__*Brazil*__*, and *__*Japan*__*, *_Orient Watch today offers more styles and types of watches than ever.


----------



## BikeFast

BikeFast said:


> From discountwatchstore.com: With manufacturing facilities _*in *__*Singapore*__*, *__*Brazil*__*, and *__*Japan*__*, *_Orient Watch today offers more styles and types of watches than ever.


Further to above, this thread piqued my curiosity. In addition to finding variations of above about there being manufacturing facilities in Brazil, Singapore and Japan, I found other references to Orient watch manufacturing that indicate that the answer to the question "where are Orient watches Made?" is "it depends on how you define "made". Most references aren't particulalrly detailed but here is what I have concluded:

1. It appears Orient assembles watches in Japan, Brazil and Singapore
2. Most commentts I see seem to indicate that the movements are assembled in Japan but I have found no difinitive statement to this effect.
3. A variety of comments suggest that the movements are made using parts imported from outside Japan (China being main alleged source of these unnamed parts).
4. Also, where the cases, bands, crystals, etc are made seems unclear but possibly China and elsewhere as well.

Just goes to show, in our interdependent economy, there is no easy answer to the question, "where is it made". But I will continue to ponder it as I drive around in my Made in the USA Japanese car.


----------



## davethebigo

I Have a Orient Watch, for a starter watch I think they are very good watch. They have an in house movement, most are auto's, but mine does not have a hacking mov't, kind of adraw back, but, I think it is aquality watch for the price.


----------



## beeman101

BikeFast said:


> Further to above, this thread piqued my curiosity. In addition to finding variations of above about there being manufacturing facilities in Brazil, Singapore and Japan, I found other references to Orient watch manufacturing that indicate that the answer to the question "where are Orient watches Made?" is "it depends on how you define "made". Most references aren't particulalrly detailed but here is what I have concluded:
> 
> 1. It appears Orient assembles watches in Japan, Brazil and Singapore
> 2. Most commentts I see seem to indicate that the movements are assembled in Japan but I have found no difinitive statement to this effect.
> 3. A variety of comments suggest that the movements are made using parts imported from outside Japan (China being main alleged source of these unnamed parts).
> 4. Also, where the cases, bands, crystals, etc are made seems unclear but possibly China and elsewhere as well.
> 
> Just goes to show, in our interdependent economy, there is no easy answer to the question, "where is it made". But I will continue to ponder it as I drive around in my Made in the USA Japanese car.


IMHO ..........Firstly, i am in the manufacturing line as well. And there is one thing very clearly stated in international business and law. The words "MADE IN (insert country here!!) cannot be trifled with or taken lightly. Yes, many countries and companies might use certain parts and try to pass them off as the whole product has been made there,,,, However i usually haven't heard of japanese companies doing this.

Yes, many parts could have been sourced from china even assembled there but a majority of the parts and assembly would have been done in japan and the all obvious QUALITY CONTROL which can make or break any product. I have personally seen factories making engineering products in china making products according to differnet customers and countries and their needs.........Also, usually products do carry signage as "designed in Germany" assembled in china as well !! I have also noticed that when a manufacturer does not want to divulge the point of manufacturing then he or she will just print the country name example "FRANCE" ......in many cases it would mean the origin or hq or base of the company itself

Anyways, this is my two cents........And btw kudos for raising a brilliant point !!!

My Orient anchor's caseback says made in japan (which looks the part ) Not sure about the bracelet though :-d


----------



## AZchron

yeotaJMU said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread for this, but...
> 
> Anyone know anywhere in the US I can try on an Orient watch (ie a retail store?). Their website has no store locators and googling other stuff hasn't helped either. I am strongly considering this CERAL004B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA , but it is my first watch so I'd like to try one on or something similar first. Both to see how it looks but also to see how it feels.
> 
> I've been to a Seiko and Movado outlet to try some watches on, but the Seiko didn't have any Orients.


While there are no retail storefronts, see the website Longislandwatch.com They have a great selection of Orient and other watches at hard-to-beat prices. Pay particular attention to the watch case diameter. 38-40mm is pretty common, and the "bigger" watches range from around 42-4mm. I have an Orient Blue Ray at 40mm measured across the bezel and maybe a mm or 2 larger across the bottom of the watch. It is solid, but not nearly as heavy as my Seiko Land Shark, which is about 42mm, but with much heavier case and more solid stainless steel link watchband. While it is relatively big, and I have a smaller wrist (just under 6 1/2"), a bigger watch isn't at all uncomfortable. For wear under a jacket or long sleeves, a smaller or thinner watch would fit better.

Take a look at the Orient watches at the longisland watch website. Pay particular attention to case diameter and thickness, and type of watchband. To get an idea of how these will fit, go visit any local retailer, and try on watches of similar dimensions.

IMO, the thickness of a watch case has more influence on actual fit and comfort than the watch diameter.

Something else to consider with a heavier or larger watch, is the watch band. I recently purchased the Orient Blue Ray, which was at the time was only available with the cheaper rubber watchband. My intention was to get a band of my choosing later. I have nylon strap NATO style bands on a couple of watches, and they are extremely comfortable, and also come in a myriad of colors. My Seiko LandShark has a solid band that's heavy, but not uncomfortable, and my intention is to get a blue NATO band to match the blue bezel. One watch with a number of bands can be adaptable to a multitude of wear situations or seasons.


----------



## Pete26

I bought an orient watch from a drug store in 1980 and it was made in Korea, but I think they may have shut that facility down. My wife's Orient that I bought her before we were married in 1980 was made in Japan and it still works well. I have had it serviced once in 34 years. She doesn't wear it now though as it's a dated model with green face and gold plated integrated case and bracelet.


----------



## mdsmith64

I actually saw a few Orients including a Pepsi Mako at a Fred Meyer Jewelers at the local mall here in California (City of Pleasanton). The Orient USA website does appear to have a "Where to Buy" link as well:

Where To Buy | Orient Watch USA

Hope this helps.

-Mike



yeotaJMU said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread for this, but...
> 
> Anyone know anywhere in the US I can try on an Orient watch (ie a retail store?). Their website has no store locators and googling other stuff hasn't helped either. I am strongly considering this CERAL004B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA , but it is my first watch so I'd like to try one on or something similar first. Both to see how it looks but also to see how it feels.
> 
> I've been to a Seiko and Movado outlet to try some watches on, but the Seiko didn't have any Orients.


----------



## CarGuyR35

AZ Fine Time has Orient watches in their store.


----------

